# Naked Cosmetics Swatches



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 27, 2009)

I only have the "Shock Effect" set:

Swatched w/o base, using water as mixing medium. 















pic taken from nakedcosmetics.com:
http://images.buyitsellit.com/639589.jpg


----------



## whiplashes (Nov 22, 2009)

*Naked Cosmetics - Shock Effect Collection*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 29, 2009)

Ivory set





Ebony Set


----------

